# EOS 60D vs 70D? and what lense!?



## mongo (May 26, 2014)

what would you suggest?


Canon EOS 60D + EF 100mm f/2.8 L


Or


Canon EOS 70D + EF 100mm f/2.8 


I really love Macro photography but i would also like to have the option of shooting HQ video. My budget will not let me get both the 70D and the L lense.


thank you!


----------



## goodguy (May 26, 2014)

70D without even thinking twice.
60D has an old, old sensor, its ok but nothing more then ok.
70D is new camera with new sensor.
Lenses are important but with the 60D vs 70D my money would be the better camera.
60D is carrying same old sensor Canon had in the t2i


----------



## mongo (May 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> 70D without even thinking twice. 60D has an old, old sensor, its ok but nothing more then ok. 70D is new camera with new sensor. Lenses are important but with the 60D vs 70D my money would be the better camera. 60D is carrying same old sensor Canon had in the t2i



Okay, Thank you!


----------



## W.Fovall (May 27, 2014)

6D & 70-200 f/2.8L


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 27, 2014)

W.Fovall said:


> 6D & 70-200 f/2.8L



Why not the canon 1dx and EF 200mm F2.0L prime? Just kidding


----------



## jaomul (May 27, 2014)

Neither choices you have mentioned. The 70D yes if you are shooting video, but you would be better served with an 18-135 stm lens. Have you ever tried to shoot video without a zoom, it will be torture, and the 100mm macro on a crop gives a fov of 160, very limiting for inside. I suggest the stm lens first, buy a macro for macro work later


----------



## mongo (May 27, 2014)

The most important Thing for me is Macro! I could Wait and get a better lense for video later?

if we're only talking Macro, is the 100mm f/2.8 L + what dslr?, the best choice?


----------



## jaomul (May 27, 2014)

The 70d is a marginally better stills camera, the 100L is a marginally better macro. In your position i would get the 60d, the 100mm non L and the Kit lens. The money you save going non L in your macro yields you a more complete system in my opinion


----------



## goodguy (May 27, 2014)

The problem with these posts is that you will get 100 people each with his/her own opinion so you will find it hard to decide what to do.
So my advise is
1.Do your own research and you decide whats best for you
2.No matter what you choose all modern cameras on sale today can produce good pictures and in 99% of the time a non pro will roughly make the same picture whether its top of the line equipment or just basic.


----------



## W.Fovall (May 27, 2014)

get the black one, its the best one.


----------

